# ComeOnFish where’d you go?



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Joe it’s time for a new video. You quit fishing or what? Ted


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

He put up a new video of You Tube a week ago. As well as some insight as to what's been going on with his fishing ventures as of late.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I’ll check it out


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been super busy since July. I was short-handed at work. I will have all staff back in November.

I fished mainly cobia and tarpon in July - August 1.5 times a week. I caught about 8-10 under size cobia and 0 tarpon.  I am trying to make videos but never had enough time for it.
I will start posting.
Thanks. 
Joe


----------

